# Overheating phone



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Tried going out today and with on 5 min my phone started stopped working because of overheating. The mount I use attaches to the dashboard with a suction and holds the phone with a magnet of that helps. Is there any way to keep the phone from overheating besides just keeping it in my lap which I really don't want to do for safety reasons plus backlash from customers.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a heater vent mount so the air blows on mine.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a vent mount also. The A/C keeps it cool, I've never had a problem. Plus it doesn't obstruct your view.


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


go out and buy one.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

I have a window mount and I keep the vent pointed upwards to help keep the heat away. There are mounts you can get that bolt to the seat bolt or ones that you could double side adhesive by the center console to keep it out of the heat.

http://www.arkon.com/product/MG288-car-seat-bolt-iphone-mount.html

Something like that. Obviously find one that will work for your phone if it's not an iPhone.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

RHutch187 said:


> Tried going out today and with on 5 min my phone started stopped working because of overheating. The mount I use attaches to the dashboard with a suction and holds the phone with a magnet of that helps. Is there any way to keep the phone from overheating besides just keeping it in my lap which I really don't want to do for safety reasons plus backlash from customers.


Try getting a phone mount that clips onto the vent...that way, you blow the A/C right on it. On the dashboard, especially if it's dark, absorbs the heat quickly. I have seen those mounts that clip to a vent for $7 or so at car washes and auto parts stores.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


go out and buy one

I use Scosche Magnetic Vent Mount for Mobile Devices (MAGVNT2)


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had an overheating problem in the past when the phone was plugged in with a damaged charging cord. Is your phone plugged in when overheating? Is it overworked (lots of background apps running with CPU maxing out performance)? I use a magnetic mount too and have never had related overheating. Other advice is correct, a vent mount is best in summer. They can be very cheap, so I would suggest using one. Even with your phone working perfectly sitting in direct sunlight will heat it up regardless and affect performance as well as eventually damage it.

1) Try a different charging cord or running it not plugged in while driving.
2) Try reducing the number of background apps running.
3) Consider buying a vent mount.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Is your battery old, maybe it is overheating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


You can get one for less than 10 bucks. Then just use it when the phone starts to heat up. So it's still good advice. I don't use my phone to navigate and I have one just for the cooling effect.

However, try this app. It has a bunch of stuff, including cooling down your phone. Closing down all the crap running in the background helps with that and battery life.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can get one for less than 10 bucks. Then just use it when the phone starts to heat up. So it's still good advice. I don't use my phone to navigate and I have one just for the cooling effect.
> 
> However, try this app. It has a bunch of stuff, including cooling down your phone. Closing down all the crap running in the background helps with that and battery life.
> 
> ...


Kill the Uber Partner app, that hogs resources and heats your phone up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Kill the Uber Partner app, that hogs resources and heats your phone up.


I use it because of the lag in surge data. Unless you run it on a separate device you kinda need it.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I use it because of the lag in surge data. Unless you run it on a separate device you kinda need it.


I always suspected there was a lag in surge, thanks for confirming that.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

This is mostly a daytime event. A dash or windshield mount positions the phone directly
in the sunlight. My solution is to drive around after dark and pick up night creatures.

When I do drive in the day, I sometimes handle the phone and notice a bump up in temperature.
If that happens, I try to get it out of the sunshine and go into vampire mode. Keeps the temps low.
Cloudy days, no problem. Early mornings and evenings from about dusk onward, no problem.
Garlic and Crucifix, got it covered,


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had this problem lately too with a brand new phone that I keep out of the sun in the cup holder (I don't need gps ever because I know the roads). It happens all day in the summer. I have to keep it plugged in as the battery goes too quickly when it's not and the screen has to be on or I don't get app notifications. I'd love them to fix the app notification thing as I can't see what possible good it serves them


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


Lol, I guess it was too tough to make the leap from "others tell me they use vent mounts to cool their phones" to "maybe I should get a vent mount". That was the key to unlocking the advice the posters above gave you.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Get a cd mount instead.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

My phones used to overheat on the windshield. I know he doesn't want to hear this, but the solution was to get a vent mount.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


Well that's just an arrogant response. You asked for advise and got it.

The only suggestion I can think of is to turn on your AC but put the vents on defrost so you have cool air coming up by the windshield.

I have a windshield mount with an 18" arm on it, so the phone sits right over the edge of the dash where I can point an AC vent at it. I would say you probably need a new mount.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


You asked for advice, you got it. Get an ac mount. $9.99 @autozone. I had to use zip ties to secure ut to the vent on my car, never had an over-heat issue. I did/do have overheat issues when i use the phone in house while charging.



elelegido said:


> Lol, I guess it was too tough to make the leap from "others tell me they use vent mounts to cool their phones" to "maybe I should get a vent mount". That was the key to unlocking the advice the posters above gave you.


The solution was so simple perhaps he overlooked it.



Dback2004 said:


> Well that's just an arrogant response. You asked for advise and got it.
> 
> The only suggestion I can think of is to turn on your AC but put the vents on defrost so you have cool air coming up by the windshield.
> 
> I have a windshield mount with an 18" arm on it, so the phone sits right over the edge of the dash where I can point an AC vent at it. I would say you probably need a new mount.


Not to mention rude...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Dback2004 said:


> The only suggestion I can think of is to turn on your AC but put the vents on defrost so you have cool air coming up by the windshield.


And in the winter the defrost should be used instead of the main vents. Firstly so you don't blow hot air on your vent mounted phone. Secondly because things happen, got hit with rain the other year while driving at 5:30 am at 28 to 30 degrees, heat was through main vents amd as soon as I hit the wipers my windshield was a sheet of ice.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


^^^^^Nominated for Driver of the year^^^^^

Can't even keep his phone from overheating. Reminds me of the driver that picked me up and his phone died while on the ride. He decided to drive 30 miles to his house and then end the trip instead of pulling over and fixing the issue.

Get a new phone
Get a vent mount


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


I am sorry that my advice didn't help. Since changing to a different style of mount is probably out of your skill set and/or budget have you tried suction cupping the mount to the outside of you drivers window so the outside air blows on it as you drive?


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

OP looks like the next guy to be on the news from an Uber killing spree.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> have you tried suction cupping the mount to the outside of you drivers window so the outside air blows on it as you drive?


Now THAT is great advice! I only wish I'd thought of it first....


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


For a guy asks get for advice your reply is very douchbaggy. No one cares if your phone gets hot. They were trying to help you out since you asked for help.

Honestly. Go buy a better phone but don't spend to much because with your attitude I'd be surprised if your ratings don't get you chucked.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Now that this p****ing match has slowed- you MAY have a failing battery in your phone. I had the same in my iPhone 6. Swapped it out- job done.

And I also got a vent mount...


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

There's a phone holder that fits in CD slot. Works pretty well. But yeah on hot days gotta keep phone out of sun.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RHutch187 said:


> . Is there any way to keep the phone from overheating besides just keeping it in my lap which I really don't want to do for safety reasons plus backlash from customers.





RHutch187 said:


> Seeing as how I said that didn't have one like that your "advice" doesn't really do much good now does it.


smh, look the first quote, you clearly asked for a way to keep it cool. People replied telling you how to keep it cool. If they say they are using a vent mount to cool it,common sense should tell you if you dont have one, then the solution to keeping it cool is to buy one

I actually use a window mount(suction cup), but it drops low enough on the left side that I can make the end of the phone catch the AC from the vent. My phone gets hot but not to the point where it malfunctions or shuts off,but I like to keep it cool because I know prolonged superhotness cant be beneficial to the phone.

However, with your initial response, I hope nobody else replies to you with any other solutions. Because most likely you wont have something thats needed to cool the phone (since yours is obviously overheating and wouldnt be if you had a solution already) and then common sense would again need to come in, that to do somebody's solution, you'd probably have to buy a helper item....

If you didnt want to spend any money on cooling your phone you shoulda stated you wanted a no money solution. That way we all could have quickly replied that there is NO solution to your overheating problem....


----------



## UberDaddyCA (Nov 4, 2016)

Phone overheating.
Cause: Partner App and GPS taking lots of resources
Problem: Phone dies quick / overheats
Solution?
In my case:
Got 2 extra batteries to swap
Got powerful charger to overcome the "drainage"
Got an aluminum case to serve as a heatplate


----------

